# GreenBaggins for the Prosecution



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2007)

Lane Keister has been asked to serve as Assistant Prosecutor in the upcoming case of the PCA versus Louisiana Presbytery
Major Change to Green Baggins « Green Baggins


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 14, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Lane Keister has been asked to serve as Assistant Prosecutor in the upcoming case of the PCA versus Louisiana Presbytery
> Major Change to Green Baggins « Green Baggins



What is a "greenbaggins?"


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 14, 2007)

Green Baggins is explained here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 15, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Lane Keister has been asked to serve as Assistant Prosecutor in the upcoming case of the PCA versus Louisiana Presbytery
> Major Change to Green Baggins « Green Baggins



All the best Lane; you should make your blog posts into a book. Self-publish it through Lulu.com - Self Publishing - Free


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 15, 2007)

I just noticed on Lane's blog that someone said Doug Wilson had compared Steve Wilkins to J. Gresham Machen because of the "persecution" that he is "suffering".

I am currently reading John Otis' book _Danger in the Camp_ in which he devotes two chapters to exposing the views on Rich Lusk and Norman Shepherd concerning the relation of good works to justification. In all soberness, I believe that these men are damnable heretics; however, does Rev. Wilkins agree with their view of justification, or does he just equivocate? If he does agree, and the PCA refuses to discipline him by excommunicating him, then questions will have to be asked about the propriety of remaining in that denomination.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 15, 2007)

Praying for you, Lane - Godspeed!


----------



## Reformed Musings (Nov 17, 2007)

Lane, you are the right man for the job. May God grant your the wisdom, courage, and perseverance to complete this important work. And don't worry, we'll keep the porch light on for you!

Also, thanks for the recommendation to register over here.


----------



## wsw201 (Nov 19, 2007)

I think Lane is an excellent choice for this position. Who else has been picked for the prosecution team?


----------



## Stephen (Nov 19, 2007)

Daniel, in response to your last email the problem with many of these men in the FV camp, they speak in riddles. Some of them are easy to understand but the problem is they are not always clear. To me if you cannot understand a man's position he is like a politican who does not want people to know where he stands.

We should pray for Lane as he serves in this capacity. This is a difficult position. Does anyone know if there is any resource where you can follow this case?


----------



## DTK (Nov 19, 2007)

I left a comment for Mr. Wilson who decided to weigh in with his own "advice."

DTK


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 19, 2007)

DTK said:


> I left a comment for Mr. Wilson who decided to weigh in with his own "advice."
> 
> DTK


Was that at Lane's or Wilson's Blog? I couldn't find it though I admit I really detest looking around the latter and looked hurriedly.


----------



## DTK (Nov 19, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Was that at Lane's or Wilson's Blog? I couldn't find it though I admit I really detest looking around the latter and looked hurriedly.



Chris, it was in the comment section of the URL you offered us, so it was Lane's blog (at the very bottom of the comment section).

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## BJClark (Nov 19, 2007)

Lane,

My prayers are with you my dear brother, as we all know this is not an easy walk, 
just know God has prepared you for it and will walk along side you..just as He 
prepared and walked along side John Hus, Martin Luther, John Calvin and others before 
you..as they too took a stand against heresies being taught in their day.

May God grant you wisdom, discernment, His words and His grace to stand firm, as you
walk the path He has laid before you. And may you find comfort knowing there are many
who will be lifting you up in prayer as you go to the front lines of the battle.

May you find comfort in these words of Paul

Eph 6:10 ¶ Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might. Eph 6:11 Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. Eph 6:12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high [places]. Eph 6:13 Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand. Eph 6:14 Stand therefore, having your loins girt about with truth, and having on the breastplate of righteousness; Eph 6:15 And your feet shod with the preparation of the gospel of peace; Eph 6:16 Above all, taking the shield of faith, wherewith ye shall be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked. Eph 6:17 And take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God: Eph 6:18 Praying always with all prayer and supplication in the Spirit, and watching thereunto with all perseverance and supplication for all saints; Eph 6:19 And for me, that utterance may be given unto me, that I may open my mouth boldly, to make known the mystery of the gospel, Eph 6:20 For which I am an ambassador in bonds: that therein I may speak boldly, as I ought to speak.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 19, 2007)

DTK said:


> I left a comment for Mr. Wilson who decided to weigh in with his own "advice."
> 
> DTK



I agreed with DTK

Lane...

I will be praying for you and your family. I suspect you will become a target of the evil one since you will be prosecuting his proposed doctrinal sifting in the church. You will have no need to fear since you are doing the bidding of your Majestic King who has that old snake bound with a chain. 

I know you won't be able to say anything about the case but if you ever feel low and need some prayer just pipe in to remind us and we will pray.

Randy

Hey Chris, I just found a reason for the chained smiley.


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 19, 2007)

All of your encouragements have been a great blessing to me. Pray that I will not only be protected from harm, but also that I will be patiently quiet (not a particularly native trait to me!) while the discussion continues in the blogosphere.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 19, 2007)

greenbaggins said:


> All of your encouragements have been a great blessing to me. Pray that I will not only be protected from harm, but also that I will be patiently quiet (not a particularly native trait to me!) while the discussion continues in the blogosphere.



Most certainly...hmmm..so maybe we can talk about music???


----------

